# Japanese plant stand



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm sure someone out there is going to love this. If it was in my house it would probably be stacked with junk - oops, I mean valuable stuff.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Japanese-Plant-Stand/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Quite a bit of work but a nice result, Theo.


----------

